# Interviews about relocating



## dkmaustin (Sep 29, 2014)

I am an American expat residing in South Africa, and I know first hand the challenges, joys and emotional roller coaster we go through when we become expats. I am working on my Masters Degree and would love to hear how you used online resources and expatriate groups to navigate through your expat experience. This information will be used for my Masters Dissertation and to develop online tools such as workbooks and workshops to aid in expatriate transitions. I will be conducting face-to-face interviews in Johannesburg throughout March and April. Each interview will be about 1.5 hours long, at your residence or a place of your choice. You supply the coffee and I will bring the cake! These interviews will be audio / video recorded (to aid transcription) and will be destroyed after the study is complete. Your identity will be kept confidential. You must be at least 18 years of age, have used online resources to aid in your move, be fluent in English, and currently reside in the Johannesburg or Pretoria area, South Africa. Interviews will be conducted in English. Your input is greatly appreciated! Interested? Send your details to: Dana Prophet at 083.798.1021 and I will contact you to schedule an interview.


----------

